# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Nueva lista de juegos en venta

## Cortés

VENDO O INTERCAMBIO:

* Escape de la baraja: 10€ (Instrucciones en ingles)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83C1eCl_Gbg
Vas a demostrar visualmente como Houdini podía librarse de las esposas y escapar, pero lo vas a realizar con cartas y unas pequeñas esposas. Invitas a un espectador a esposarse de un dedo junto con una baraja, unidos casi para siempre, se elige una carta de esta baraja y mágicamente, la carta del espectador desaparece por completo estando esposados incluso. 
El propio espectador puede mirar todas las cartas sin encontrarla. La carta puede aparecer en el bolsillo del espectador, debajo del tapete, dentro de la cartera. Un efecto ideal para el Hopping Table. Incluye, unas mini esposas, una baraja especial e instrucciones detalladas. Se puede repetir al instante. 

&#183; Mastermind: 20€ (Incluye dvd explicativo)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeMNYP6o7_Y
En medio de una presentacion cartomagia el mago toma un papel, se lo entrega a una espectador, le pide que escriba un número de 2 ó 3 cifras, luego que doble el papel en 4 y se lo guarde, entonces el mago se concentra y sin dudarlo adivina el numero. Un efecto verdaderamente increíble, el sistema es totalmente novedoso y sutil. No necesita compinches, sin electrónica, el mago nunca toca el papel ni necesita verlo, puede estar de espaldas. Este juego le dará reputación de verdadero mentalista. Una nueva herramienta para leer la mente de su espectador.

&#183; Pañuelo a traves del espejo: 5€ (Instrucciones en ingles)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGkQRmlc1Aw
El mago muestra un marco con un espejo. Los espectadores pueden examinarlo. El mago atraviesa el espejo con un pañuelo, atravesándolo completamente y mostrándose después el espejo sin ningún orificio. Otra presentación sería colocar un naipe encima del espejo, sobre el marco. Luego, ¡el mago atraviesa con el lápiz directamente el naipe y el espejo! Retirando el lápiz, se muestra que el naipe no tiene ningún agujero.

&#183; Penetración de monedas: 10€ (con instrucciones)
Dos tubos están separados por una cartilina completamente solida. Las monedas se echan por un extremo por uno de los tubos y mágicamente van saliendo de una en una por el otro extremo traspasando la cartulina intermedia.

&#183; Magia con dinero: 10€ (con instrucciones)
El set incluye: de papel a billetes, una caja de aparición/desaparición, una paleta y una caja tipo okito de plastico.

&#183; Pulgar en llamas: 5€ (con instrucciones)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDnRk0w6ylo
Enciende la llama de un mechero. Sujétala entre el pulgar y el índice de tu mano derecha, luego pásala a los dedos de tu mano izquierda. Tómala nuevamente con los dedos de tu mano derecha y finalmente sopla la llama haciéndola desaparecer y mostrando que tus manos están absolutamente vacías. Usala para encender un cigarrillo o papel flash. Apágala y luego enciende otra llama. 

&#183; Intercesor: 15€ (sin instrucciones)
Sirve para cortar una esquina de una carta y que coincida exactamente con un trozo que ya tienes cortado. Así no necesitamos hacer cambios de los trozos ni de cartas.

&#183; Vuelo luminoso: 25€ (con instrucciones)
Una bola luminosa comienza a flotar en el aire y empieza a pasar de una mano a otra, sube y baja, para terminar metiéndose en el bolsillo de tu camisa.

&#183; Tagged: 20€ (instrucciones en inglés)
El mago enseña que su chaqueta tiene todavía la alarma de seguridad. Da a elegir una carta, esta desaparece de la baraja y aparece enganchada entre la alarma de seguridad y la chaqueta!!

&#183; Fuego instantaneo: 20€ (con instrucciones)
El mago enseña una hoja de papel, la cual arruga y la echa en un plato. Tras unos segundos de concentración la hoja comienza a arder.

&#183; Celebri-tie: 60€ (con dvd explicativo)
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=ofem1l6nEQ4
En cualquier momento durante tu actuación te quitas la chaqueta, la dejas casualmente sobre tu hombro y tiras la corbata hacia atrás sobre el hombro opuesto. Una fracción de segundo después, la corbata se eleva por encima de su hombro y ... ¡Está viva! Puede bailar, cantar e incluso encontrar una carta elegida por un espectador! Al final de esta rutina se pone la corbata en su posición original, se pone el abrigo y continúe con su actuación. El truco es muy fácil de hacer. 

&#183; Rosa acrobatica:60€ (c/dvd explicativo) (es el efecto original, NO la copia)
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=iKCtvZSohiE
Si te gusta el efecto de la bola zombie, te ofrecemos esta versión la cual es una rosa la que toma vida detrás de un pañuelo. Un efecto que dará un toque de elegancia a tu número. Regalo de foulard.

&#183; Mystic frog: 15€ (con instrucciones)
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=dRpVfbZx4-I
La Rana Mística es un truco de magia gracioso y divertido en el cual una atractiva pequeña rana halla la ubicación de una carta elegida libremente. Tus espectadores adorarán hacer saltar la rana de carta en carta y, súbitamente, verán aparecer la asombrosa luz de la Rana Mística señalando la ubicación de la carta elegida.

&#183; 21st Century Phantom by Oz Pearlman: 25€ (dvd explicativo)
Esta rutina mezcla mentalismo, magia y arte, y termina con un recuerdo increíble para el espectador. Está basada en “Phantom Artist” de Theodore Annemann. El mago tiene un mazo de tarjetas con nombres de personajes famosos, da a elegir uno a un espectador. El mago saca una tarjeta suya de visita y unas tijeras y empieza a recortar. Cuando termina se puede ver la silueta recortada del famoso que el espectador está pensando!!! La cual se puede llevar de recuerdo. Como se suele decir... todo un “reputation maker!

&#183; El botín de la suerte: 5€ (con instrucciones)
Una rutina original de mentalismo con monedas basada en la idea de Arthur Carter. Contiene la rutina completa, un caldero pequeño y monedas. Puedes sustituir las monedas de colores por unas normales.

&#183; La extensión que flota: 10€ (con instrucciones en inglés)
El mago realiza en sus manos una extensión de cartas, retira una de las manos quedando la extensión flotando en el aire sujeta por una sola de sus manos en un extremo.

&#183; Tiraje universal vernet: 5€ (sin instrucciones)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HMfTgR9Q5k
Un tiraje que se adapta a multitud de objetos que quieras desaparecer.

&#183; Tazones de arroz (plástico): 10€ (sin instrucciones)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGH1C9_LZU4
El mago llena a ras un cuenco con arroz. Cubre el cuenco con otro y al destapar el arroz se ha multiplicado. Quita el sobrante de arroz, vuelve a tapar el cuenco, y arroz se ha convertido en agua. Un clásico de la magia a precio asequible.

&#183; Conjunto de manipulación de bolas vernet: 25 € (con instrucciones)
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=F-Pcgu8ak6I
Conjunto formado por bolas, 1 cargador y carga final climax. El mago aparece de entre sus manos una bola, esta se transforma en dos, luego en 3 y luego en 4. Al final aparecen también 4 bolas en la otra mano.

&#183; Stretching (Mathieu Bich): 10 € (instrucciones en inglés)
Una goma del pelo de mujer, se queda estirada a la orden del mago, totalmente rígida, y empezando a encogerse cuando el mago quiere. Se puede hacer con una goma prestada y es totalmente examinable.

&#183; Calling card: 20€ (con instrucciones)
Si tienes un móvil con cámara, ahora puedes tener uno de los mejores trucos improntu con cartas. Un espectador selecciona una carta y la regresa al paquete para perderla. El mago le da una carta con cara blanca. El espectador coloca la carta cerca de su cara. Le haces una foto al espectador con la carta blanca. Y en la foto aparece en lugar de la carta blanca la carta que eligió el espectador! 

&#183; Cartas en la espada: 60€ (sin instrucciones)
El mago da a elegir 3 cartas. Las pierde en la baraja, coge una espada, lanza las cartas al aire e intenta cazarlas en el aire con la espada. Aparecen 3 cartas clavadas en la espada las cuales son las de los espectadores.

&#183; Aparicion escoba: 30€ (sin instrucciones)
El mago aparece una escoba de una bolsa de papel.

&#183; Cuchillo cargador: 35€ (sin instrucciones)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgO_rY7da1s
Este cuchillo sirve para numerosos efectos, entre ellos el del billete al limón sin tener que preparar ningún limón, con una fruta que te de el espectador directamente y que es completamente normal. También se puede usar para efectos de mentalismo, donde la prediccion del interior de un sobre coincide con lo elegido por el espectador.

&#183; Comet: 55€ (con instrucciones en alemán)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6Kdy-tlFGc
Sistema electrónico a distancia con el cual podrás encender una luz (bombilla, linterna,....) a distancia y apagarla a tu antojo. Imaginate todas las posibilidades. Efectos de mentalismo, de adivinaciones de cartas, detector de mentiras,.....

&#183; king&#180;s reel: 30€ (con instrucciones en inglés)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpWW0ghjK7Q
Un reel electrónico dentro de un FP!!!! Puedes activar la recogida cuando tu quieras y desactivarla. Una maravilla.

&#183; Multiplicacion de botellas: 100€ (sin instrucciones)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cufgj2IBtyM
Todo un clásico de la magia. El mago sale a escena con dos tubos, un vaso y una botella.. Derrepente la botella intercambia posiciones con el vaso. Se saca la botella y aparece otra botella que viaja de un tubo a otro. Esta botella se aparta y aparece otra, esta se aparta y aparece otra más, así hasta aparecer 8 botellas. Al final aparece un segundo vaso, los cuales se pueden llenar de liquido con las botellas y brindar con un espectador. 

&#183; Dice Chop cup: 50€ (con instrucciones y rutina)
Chop cup de Stephan Bourgion que asemeja a un cubilete de dados.

&#183; The rose: 30€ (con instrucciones) (versión original, NO imitación)
El mago tiene en un jarrón el tallo de una flor. Coge un pañuelo y lo mete en el interior de su mano, lo acerca al tallo y aparece el capullo de una rosa. Máxima calidad. 

&#183; Bloque telequinetico: 20€ (con instrucciones)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67OrihuVXwc
El mago pone un taco de madera apoyado contra una pared inclinado. Tras unos segundos se mueve el taco sin tocarlo poniéndose en posición vertical.

&#183; Bicycle matrix: 20€ (con instrucciones)
El mago realiza un matrix increíble con solo 2 cartas y 4 fichas de poker de bicycle.

----------


## francirco

hola, estoy interesado en el baston de desaparicion, ¿como hacemos??
 de que color es??

un saludo

----------


## Cortés

El color es color acero, color plata... Mandame un privado con tus datos de envio y yo te doy un nº de cuenta para el ingreso.

Un saludo

----------


## Cortés

Bastón desaparición VENDIDO

Lista actualizada

----------


## sann

Bueno esto lleva en venta desde vete tu a saber.. estoy muy iteresado en el King Reel,, dime si aun estas por aqui si aun esta en venta y asi te ago un par de consultas gracias

----------


## Cortés

Buenas tardes Sann, sigue en venta el king reel. Preguntame lo que quieras por privado.

Un saludo

----------

